# Premium Bonds Anyone ever won?



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok so I have had around a grand in Premium Bonds for coming up to 3 years, and never won a damn thing! Do they actually ever win anything, as I'm possibly looking at saving a regular amount in the bonds and wondered if its really worth it? 
I check every month on the NS&I website and its always COMPUTER SAYS NO!

Anyone have a screenshot of them winning anything, I'd love to see what it actually looks like?!:doublesho

I'm hoping that Agent Millionaire" will pay me a visit, one day.....:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

often get 25, 50 etc

most weve got is about 150 in one month


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Not got a huge deal in them but have had it in situ for around 15 years. Win on average £50 every couple of years.. not a bad return really 

S


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I have had about £1k in there for a year now and have won nothing so far!! Considering taking them out and putting them in to something else!!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

^^ you aint gona win very often with a grand , prob not worth the bother although they are safe and theres the slightest chance of a big win


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

1 x £25, 2 x £50 and a £100 years back.

Pretty crap in comparison to the interest rates at the time!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL, just checked it this morning online.....

Another month and no win! :doublesho

Bah!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

trouble is that loads of people have piled in lots of cash as returns have been so small, and they reduced the % proze pot a couple of years ago, so the odss got a lot longer of any kind of win.

My lad has about £200 worth he was given when he was born, and in 10 years has only won once - £50 on his birthday one year


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I had £700 a few years ago.


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

My mrs has just won £25! Happy days.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

£50 last year


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

A friend of mine won £100 once, but couldnt tell you how much he had or how long they'd been there.

I'll keep my money in an ISA thankyou very much


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I had quite a bit in PB's a few years ago, only won a few times and very small amounts. I ended up taking it all out when I moved banks - I ended up much better off. Even now I think it's probably still doing better than the wins I got with PB's.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I have some PB as do my daughters. we normally get between £25 and £100 every month or 3 at the moment. not as good as it was before the lowered the amount you can get but still better than some saving accounts out there

plus it's Tax free


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

friend of mine bought £100 worth last december had 2 wins of £50 so 100% return


----------

